# My Story and what saved me



## Mona Jean (Jan 20, 2012)

For so many years I was in denial.....I would only ever say..."I have digestive problems"On top of it all I was diagnosed with a pathogenic parasite that added to the misery.I am sure I am not the only one who has said "WHY ME?"I have had a very long journey....and what I did is write about it on my blog....So rather than repeat it all here ..... if you want to see what has helped me finally get rid of the pain, end the depression and be in charge of living my life fully again....go here My IBS Story/CureYou don't have to suffer anymore.


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

that is so wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 i cant wait for mine to go away


----------

